# [BUG] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.5 scrive tutto sulla console

## Cazzantonio

Con il nuovo baselayout avrete notato che la console di avvio è parecchio più sporca   :Rolling Eyes: 

In /etc/conf.d/rc è comparsa una nuova voce:

```
# RC_DMESG_LEVEL sets the level at which logging of messages is done to the

# console.  See dmesg(8) for more info.

RC_DMESG_LOGLEVEL="1
```

ora settare tale valore a "1" dovrebbe significare (almeno stando a "man syslog") "niente va sulla console tranne le peggio oscenità"... tuttavia settare questo valore su tutta la gamma (da 1 a 8 ) non cambia assolutamente nulla e tutto continua  ad essere stampato sulla console.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Questo è un bug recentemente segnalato qui:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147661

Inoltre se ne parla anche nel forum internazionale qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-498250-highlight-rcdmesgloglevel.html

P.S. mi permetto di mettere il post sticky per un giorno o due per dare modo a tutti di vedere questa cosa PRIMA dell'upgrade di baselayout   :Smile: 

Non vogliatemene se prima non ne ho discusso con voi colleghi mods   :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Caspita, io l'ho appena emerso   :Shocked:  e tu hai già info sui bug  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

io l'ho già emerso su due macchine... e pensare che alla prima pensavo fosse la macchina ad essere sputtantata   :Rolling Eyes:  (sai com'è... d'improvviso tutti quei messaggi sulla console... mi sono cagato in mano   :Laughing:  )

----------

## tizio

io l'ho emerso stamattina...

fatto il riavvio due minuti fa dopo aver letto questo thread ma non ho notato differenze...

mah

----------

## .:chrome:.

io ho fatto l'aggiornamento ieri o l'altro ieri e non ho notato niente di strano

che i messaggi finiscano in consolle è normalissimo, quando non si ha un system logger attivo. non è possibile che il tuo syslog sia fermo o non configurato per intercettare determinati tipi di log?

----------

## Cazzantonio

boh il mio sislogger sinceramente mi pare ben configurato...

Uso syslog-ng:

```
options { long_hostnames(off); sync(0); };

#source where to read log

source src { unix-stream("/dev/log"); internal(); };

source kernsrc { file("/proc/kmsg"); };

#define destinations

destination authlog { file("/var/log/auth.log"); };

destination syslog { file("/var/log/syslog"); };

destination cron { file("/var/log/cron.log"); };

destination daemon { file("/var/log/daemon.log"); };

destination kern { file("/var/log/kern.log"); };

destination kernel_all { file("/dev/tty11"); };

destination lpr { file("/var/log/lpr.log"); };

destination user { file("/var/log/user.log"); };

destination mail { file("/var/log/mail.log"); };

destination mailinfo { file("/var/log/mail.info"); };

destination mailwarn { file("/var/log/mail.warn"); };

destination mailerr { file("/var/log/mail.err"); };

destination newscrit { file("/var/log/news/news.crit"); };

destination newserr { file("/var/log/news/news.err"); };

destination newsnotice { file("/var/log/news/news.notice"); };

destination debug { file("/var/log/debug"); };

destination messages { file("/var/log/messages"); };

destination console { usertty("root"); };

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

destination xconsole { pipe("/dev/xconsole"); };

#definite da me

destination firewall { file("/var/log/firewall.log"); };

#create filters

filter f_auth { facility(auth); };

filter f_authpriv { facility(auth, authpriv); };

filter f_syslog { not facility(authpriv, mail); };

filter f_cron { facility(cron); };

filter f_daemon { facility(daemon); };

filter f_kern { facility(kern); };

filter f_lpr { facility(lpr); };

filter f_mail { facility(mail); };

filter f_user { facility(user); };

filter f_debug { not facility(auth, authpriv, news, mail); };

filter f_messages { level(info..warn) 

        and not facility(auth, authpriv, mail, news); };

filter f_emergency { level(emerg); };

filter f_info { level(info); };

filter f_notice { level(notice); };

filter f_warn { level(warn); };

filter f_crit { level(crit); };

filter f_err { level(err); };

filter f_failed { match("failed"); };

filter f_denied { match("denied"); };

#definite da me

filter f_firewall { match ("FW:"); };

#connect filter and destination

log { source(src); filter(f_authpriv); destination(authlog); };

log { source(src); filter(f_syslog); destination(syslog); };

log { source(src); filter(f_cron); destination(cron); };

log { source(src); filter(f_daemon); destination(daemon); };

log { source(kernsrc); filter(f_kern); destination(kern); };

log { source(src); filter(f_lpr); destination(lpr); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); destination(mail); };

log { source(src); filter(f_user); destination(user); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); filter(f_info); destination(mailinfo); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); filter(f_warn); destination(mailwarn); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); filter(f_err); destination(mailerr); };

log { source(src); filter(f_debug); destination(debug); };

log { source(src); filter(f_messages); destination(messages); };

log { source(src); filter(f_emergency); destination(console); };

#definite da me

log { source(kernsrc); filter(f_firewall); destination(firewall); };

#default log

log { source(src); destination(console_all); };

log { source(kernsrc); destination(kernel_all); };
```

In ogni caso syslog parte quando viene caricato il runlevel... i messaggi che sporcano la console arrivano soprattutto durante il runlevel di boot   :Rolling Eyes: 

Escluderei pertanto un problema di syslogger visto che non è ancora partito (e non potebbe essere altrimenti).

----------

## .:chrome:.

forse potresti spostare il logger nel runlevel di boot

----------

## Cazzantonio

Sicuramente, a parte il fatto che comunque i messaggi del firewall continua a buttarmeli sulla console nonostante il syslogger... (e poi non ho fatto prove ma temo che pure se attacco una periferica lui me lo stampi sulla console   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Comunque resta il fatto che è un bug del nuovo baselayout, che con il precedente non succedeva, e che quella variabile non funziona   :Rolling Eyes: 

Aspettiamo di vedere cosa rispondono al bug report   :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

Troppo tardi... emersione già completata.

Quantomeno eviterò di sbiancare al vedere gli eventuali messaggi all'avvio.

----------

## bandreabis

Aggiornato! Ma nulla di diverso da quel punto di vista.

----------

## gutter

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Aggiornato! Ma nulla di diverso da quel punto di vista.

 

IDEM

----------

## Sephirot

a me succede... che schifo, o le peggio porcherie all'avvio.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Succede anche a me. 

Sono su amd64 (può c'entrare?).

P.s.: logger funzionante - mai fatto prima uno schifìo del genere  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Succede anche a me. 
> 
> Sono su amd64 (può c'entrare?).
> 
> P.s.: logger funzionante - mai fatto prima uno schifìo del genere 

 

anche a me

ciao

----------

## riverdragon

Tutto sommato l'output indesiderato mi sembra abbastanza contenuto, saranno una trentina di righe.

Plaudo comunque al ritorno al vecchio stile di avvio, abbandonando l'anonimo "service X starting / service X started".

----------

## bandreabis

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Succede anche a me. 
> 
> Sono su amd64 (può c'entrare?).
> 
> P.s.: logger funzionante - mai fatto prima uno schifìo del genere 

 

Anche io sono su AMD64, ma come ho detto prima nulla di anomalo.

Andrea

----------

## Deus Ex

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche io sono su AMD64, ma come ho detto prima nulla di anomalo.

 

Allora non c'entra 'na mazza   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Luca89

Io ho aggiornato due macchine e va tutto bene in entrambe. Non so se c'entra il fatto che uso "quiet" come parametro di avvio del kernel.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

a me succede. Ho provato a modificare il file /etc/conf.d/rc ma resta tutto verbosissimo. E anche un bel pò fastidioso.

sono su amd 64.

```
Mazinga rollsappletree # rc-update show boot

           alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

              net.lo | boot

           rmnologin | boot

             urandom | boot

```

```

Mazinga rollsappletree # rc-update show default

               acpid | default

            coldplug | default

                dbus | default

           freepopsd | default

                 gpm | default

                hald | default

               local | default

            net.eth0 | default

            netmount | default

              pcmcia | default

           powernowd | default

               spamd | default

           syslog-ng | default

          vixie-cron | default

```

----------

## riverdragon

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Plaudo comunque al ritorno al vecchio stile di avvio, abbandonando l'anonimo "service X starting / service X started".

 

Mi auto-quoto: il sistema si avvia con il sistema "nuovo". Esiste un modo per tornare al caro vecchio prolisso boot precedente gli ultimi aggiornamenti di baselayout? Per intenderci, quello che stampa cinque righe per l'inizializzazione della scheda di rete indicando anche l'ip.

----------

## skypjack

Confermo... L'ultimo baselayout mi sputa a video una trentina di righe di troppo...

E io che avevo dato la colpa senza motivo a coldplug... Povero amico mio!!

----------

## bandreabis

Avete qualche immagine delle spatafiate?

----------

## Sasdo

anche a me fa così.

----------

## mrfree

Beh pare che il bug report sia stato chiuso e l'errore corretto, attendiamo la prossima release  :Wink: 

----------

## LukilyLiuk

A me è bastato aggiungere RC_DMESG_LEVEL="1" in /etc/conf.d/rc , ovvero:

```

# RC_DMESG_LEVEL sets the level at which logging of messages is done to the

# console.  See dmesg(8) for more info.

#RC_DMESG_LOGLEVEL="1"

RC_DMESG_LEVEL="1"

```

Letto su https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-498250-highlight-rcdmesgloglevel.html .

ByeLast edited by LukilyLiuk on Tue Sep 19, 2006 10:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guerro

Infatti mi suonava strano che nel commento si facesse riferimento alla variabile RC_DMESG_LEVEL mentre la variabile sottostante aveva un'altro nome (RC_DMESG_LOGLEVEL)

 :Cool:   :Confused: 

```

# RC_DMESG_LEVEL sets the level at which logging of messages is done to the 

# console.  See dmesg(8) for more info. 

RC_DMESG_LOGLEVEL="1" 

```

Probabilmente errore di distrazione....     :Laughing: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *LukilyLiuk wrote:*   

> A me è bastato aggiungere RC_DMESG_LEVEL="1" in /etc/conf.d/rc , ovvero:
> 
> ```
> 
> # RC_DMESG_LEVEL sets the level at which logging of messages is done to the
> ...

 

A me nn funge ...  :Sad: 

----------

## skypjack

Confermo, a me tutto funziona correttamente adesso...

----------

## dark_knight

Per la cronaca: la versione 1.12.5-r1 di baselayout, che tra le altre cose risolve questo bug, oggi è stata rilasciata e dichiarata stabile su tutte le architetture  :Wink: 

----------

